# Silent Night



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Simple arrangement of Silent Night, harmonizing the melody.
PDF and GP5 at http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-95.php

[YOUTUBE]m8R9hAAzAaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

